# Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge (2016)



## PiP (Mar 31, 2016)

*
Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge
(2016)
*

*Hosts:* *PiP and HarperCole*
*
Prompt Title: Spaces Unseen
Word Count: Max 200 words (including title)
Form: Entrants' choice
**
*
​*
​**Members eligible to enter this challenge have already received their invitations. To qualify they met the following criteria:
*_
Winner of a Pip Challenge 2015
__Winner of Monthly Poetry Challenge during 2014/2015
__Be a 5-Star Judge or higher whilst having judged at least one Pip Challenge_
​*Submission Opens:*​​*1st April (Midnight GMT)*​
​*Submission Closes:*​​*14th April (Midnight GMT)*​

*Please send your entry via PM to PiP or HarperCole who will post to the Poetry Challenge Workshop and link to the main Poetry Challenge forum. All entries remain anonymous until the judges scores are announced. Please check your poem carefully as no changes can be made once it has been submitted. 

Your identity will be revealed upon release of the results.*


*Judges

**TL Murphy 
Robbie
Pulse 
Audrey*


*There'll be a fan vote (People's Choice Award) during the judging period. *

*Prizes
*
*First Place 
**$50
**One Year FoWF.
1 print or digital copy of My Cruel Invention: A Contemporary Poetry Anthology, edited by Bernadette Geyer (print retail is $16.99 each).*
*WF Prize Challenge Winner Medal
Automatic qualification in 2017's competition, should there be one and if it works the same way.
Automatic Inclusion into WF's Anthology, if produced.

Second Place
$25
Six Months FoWF

Third Place
**$10
One Month FoWF

People's Choice Award*
$10
One Month FoWF*
*
After the competition closes,and judges have commenced writing their critiques, a poll will be set up to allow the illustrious members of WF to vote for their favorite entry.


*Winners will receive their prize via Paypal. *


*The Rules*


* 200 word limit.including title
* No Prose entries
* One anonymous submission per member
* All forum rules apply: Please refer to them here
.* You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. 
* Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro
* We respectfully request that you refrain from using the like, thanks, or LoL buttons until after the Challenge has closed.
* The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge post is prohibited and shall be promptly removed.
* Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit to a Challenge Host
* Please use the 'Advanced' option and then Preview before pressing submit.

Any Questions or concerns please PM PiP or HarperCole

Click here for the current time


----------



## PiP (Apr 3, 2016)

#1 *Talking Dead*


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2016)

#2 *Negative Space*


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2016)

#3 *Beyond the Fray*


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2016)

#4

Welcome Home


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2016)

#5

*Gravity Of The Uterus*


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2016)

#6

*Love Carefully. *


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2016)

#7

*cleave*


----------



## PiP (Apr 9, 2016)

#8

Lost in Translation


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2016)

#9

*The Consummation*


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2016)

#10

*So Close...*


----------



## PiP (Apr 12, 2016)

#11

*Deterioration *


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

#12

 *Somewhere ...*


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

This Challenge is now closed


----------

